# ο μυρωδιάς, ο μυρουδιάς



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Διότι οι τύποι [οι τροϊκανοί] αποδεικνύονται απίστευτοι *μυρωδιάδες*. Οχι μόνο δεν έχουν πάρει πρέφα πού μας οδηγούν αλλά επιμένουν να μας βουλιάξουν και χωρίς ναυαγούς... 
http://www.tanea.gr/empisteytika/?aid=4662255

Πρετεντέρης σε ένα από τα ξεσπάσματά του εναντίον της τρόικας. «Μυρωδιάδες»; Αμέσως στο slang.gr:

*μυρωδιάς* (ο) (ή *ο μυρουδιάς*)
Αυτός που νομίζει ότι γνωρίζει κάτι, αλλά στην ουσία είναι άσχετος. Κυρίως για αθλητικές δραστηριότητες. Αυτός που «κοιμάται» στον πάγκο.
— Άκουσες τι είπε ο Γεωργίου για το παιχνίδι;
— Έλα μωρέ τώρα με τον μυρωδιά τον Γεωργίου, νομίζει ότι ξέρει κιόλας...

Το είπε πρώτη φορά ο Αλέφαντος για τον Φερνάντο Σάντος. Από το ότι δεν έχει πάρει μυρωδιά, δηλ. δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα.
— Ποιος Σάντος; Αυτός είναι μυρουδιάς. Τον πήρε η ΑΕΚ απ' την Πόρτο, μεγάλη μεταγραφή, το 'να τ' άλλο κι ο άνθρωπος κοιμότανε στον πάγκο.
(Έχω κάνει ανασύνθεση των κειμένων.)​


----------



## Blobfish (Oct 5, 2011)

O Aλέφας έχει πει πολλά επιτυχημένα. Ένα από τα τελευταία, είναι το παρατσούκλι "Λαχταρίδης" που κόλλησε στον τερματοφύλακα του Ολυμπιακού Κοστάντζο, εξαιτίας της αστάθειας και των πολλών λαθών στα οποία αυτός υποπίπτει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Καλωσήρθες, Blobfish. Θέλει γλωσσολογική μελέτη όλη η αργκό του ποδοσφαίρου, αλλά είμαι ο πιο αναρμόδιος για το θέμα. Ακόμα και οι πιο διαδεδομένοι όροι φτάνουν στ' αφτιά μου όταν έχουν αρχίσει να μπαγιατεύουν.


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2011)

Από πού να ετυμολογείται, τάχα, ο μυρωδιάς; Μήπως ότι δεν έχει πάρει ούτε μυρωδιά από το θέμα; 

Ωπ, κοιτάζω το slang.gr και πράγματι αυτό προτείνουν κι εκεί. Πάντως, αν είναι έτσι, πρόκειται για σπάνια περίπτωση κατονομασίας -ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το είπε πρώτη φορά ο Αλέφαντος για τον Φερνάντο Σάντος. Από το ότι δεν έχει πάρει μυρωδιά, δηλ. δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα.


Ναι, το είχα βάλει κι αυτό. Σκέφτηκα ότι είναι αλεφάντειος τρόπος λεξιπλασίας: φτιάχνει τη νέα λέξη χωρίς να προβληματίζεται με περίεργα προσφύματα. Και στην περίπτωση του _Λαχταρίδη_, δεν έκανε μεγάλο ταξίδι: _λαχταρίζω - λαχταρίδης_. Αλλά εκεί τού έκατσε καλύτερα.


----------



## Blobfish (Oct 5, 2011)

Πρώτος διδάξας στην παραγωγή κυρίων ονομάτων με βάση μια ιδιότητα του χαρακτήρα είναι, βέβαια, ο Όμηρος: Έτσι, έχουμε τον Αλκίνοο, τον Αντίνοο, τον Θερσίτη, τον Θόαντα (=αυτός που έχει δυνατή φωνή), κ.τλ. Αλλά και στη σημερινή καθομιλουμένη, χρησιμοποιούμε τα κύρια Απιθανόπουλος, Γαμωσταυρίδης, Δεμπαίζογλου, Δεντηβρίσκοβιτς, Ζεμανφουτίδης, Κακομοίρογλου, Κατεστραμμενίδης, Κορδομενίδης, Κωλοπρεπούσης, Μαλάκοβιτς, Μαλακοπιτουρίδης, Μπακλαβατζίογλου, Ξαπλόπουλος, Παπάροβιτς, Πονηρίδης, Πουλόπουλος, Πρηξοπουλίδης, Σκορδομπούτσογλου, Τάδε Ταδόπουλος, Ταπαίρνογλου, Τηγκανόπουλος ή Τιγκανόπουλος, Τσουλίδου, Χαμαλιάν, Χατζηκωλάρα, Χατζηπούτσογλου και πολλά άλλα όταν θέλουμε να αποδώσουμε κάποιες ιδιότητες σε κάποιο πρόσωπο.


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2011)

Ωραίος κατάλογος -αλλά ο Κορδομενίδης είναι υπαρκτό επώνυμο (κι ο Πουλόπουλος βεβαίως).


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Ο Πονηρίδης να δεις παλμαρέ.
http://www.musipedia.gr/wiki/Πονηρίδης_Γεώργιος


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2011)

Μα, ποιος είπε ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούνται και (βολικά) υπαρκτά επώνυμα για τέτοια ή παρόμοια χρήση — χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα το _τομπούλογλου_ [1], [2], [3].


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να δω τον _τρεχαγυρευόπουλο_ να μπαίνει στα λεξικά, με πεζό αρχικό.


----------



## sarant (Oct 6, 2011)

Ζαζ, ο υπαρκτός πολιτευτής Τομπούλογλου γέννησε ή συνέβαλε να γεννηθεί ο τομπούλογλου, νομίζω.

Τι; Δεν έχει μπει στα λεξικά ο "τρεχαγυρευόπουλος"; Θα μου πεις, ούτε ο παλιός "ποσαπαίρνης", παρόλο που τον έκανε ποίημα ο Παλαμάς.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 6, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ζαζ, ο υπαρκτός πολιτευτής Τομπούλογλου γέννησε ή συνέβαλε να γεννηθεί ο τομπούλογλου, νομίζω.


 
Όπου Τομπούλογλου = Παχουλόπουλος (tombul oğlu).


----------

